

Ask HN: Contracting firms in SF/BayArea? - deeptruth

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to find contracting gigs but haven&#x27;t had much luck lately (been mainly looking via my network, meetups, and a few startup message boards). I&#x27;ve been considering reaching out to firms that place candidates into contracting gigs.<p>With that in mind, does anybody have experience with these sort of firms? If so, would you recommend it? Also, any recommendations on firms would be appreciated.<p>Background on myself: BS&#x2F;MS in CS (MS thesis in computer vision). Was a Data Engineer at AdTech company for 4 years (a lot of AWS&#x2F;Hadoop&#x2F;Spark&#x2F;Scala&#x2F;Python).<p>thank you!
======
jcr
In addition to the listings from YC-funded companies under "jobs" in the top
menu, there's also a set of monthly submissions from the automated
"whoishiring" HN user:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

See the "submissions" link on the above page. The most recent are:

Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333)

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996334)

Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996335)

The "hiring" and "freelance" submissions might have some useful leads for you.

~~~
deeptruth
thanks! Really appreciate it!

